# Chi viene prima?



## patroclo (10 Novembre 2017)

....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.

http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


Mia cugina una volta disse : " diventano tutte mogli " volendosi riferire a coloro che ne lasciano una (di moglie) per una nuova 'fiamma', senza rendersi conto che anche quella, nel breve, assumerà certe caratteristiche negative (io l'ho fatto e lo posso confermare).
Questo per dire che l'autrice dell'articolo da te postato è un'eccezione che conferma la regola, e che cercare di essere l''eccezione' può procurare guai seri.


----------



## patroclo (10 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mia cugina una volta disse : " diventano tutte mogli " volendosi riferire a coloro che ne lasciano una (di moglie) per una nuova 'fiamma', senza rendersi conto che anche quella, nel breve, assumerà certe caratteristiche negative (io l'ho fatto e lo posso confermare).
> Questo per dire che l'autrice dell'articolo da te postato è un'eccezione che conferma la regola, e che cercare di essere l''eccezione' può procurare guai seri.


qui parliamo di madri, non so se tua cugina allargasse il concetto di moglie oppure se intendesse che comunque, anche senza figli, le priorità diventano altre


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> qui parliamo di madri, non so se tua cugina allargasse il concetto di moglie oppure se intendesse che comunque, anche senza figli, le priorità diventano altre


Mogli che sono anche madri, senza figli sarebbe 'criminale' D) mettere il proprio partner al secondo posto (per cosa, poi ? Per il the con le amiche ? Per il golf ?).
Alludeva al fatto che certa magìa, soprattutto se ci sono figli, fa presto a sparire poichè le 'priorità' diventano altre.
Che la normalità e l'appiattimento dal quale uno fugge se li può trovare pari pari (se non peggio) in compagnia di un'altra.
Non continuo perchè non vorrei andare OT, ribadisco che l'autrice dell'articolo - se ha impostato la sua vita come scrive - ha fatto molto bene a farlo ma ripeto, è un'eccezione ed è pericoloso innamorarsi delle eccezioni.


----------



## patroclo (10 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mogli che sono anche madri, senza figli sarebbe 'criminale' D) mettere il proprio partner al secondo posto (per cosa, poi ? Per il the con le amiche ? Per il golf ?).
> Alludeva al fatto che certa magìa, soprattutto se ci sono figli, fa presto a sparire poichè le 'priorità' diventano altre.
> Che la normalità e l'appiattimento dal quale uno fugge se li può trovare pari pari (se non peggio) in compagnia di un'altra.
> Non continuo perchè non vorrei andare OT, ribadisco che l'autrice dell'articolo - se ha impostato la sua vita come scrive - ha fatto molto bene a farlo ma ripeto, è un'eccezione ed è pericoloso innamorarsi delle eccezioni.


ma sono d'accordo sulla prima parte, di storie così ne abbiamo lette tante. Le tue ultime vicende piuttosto che il mio matrimonio  rientrano in qualche modo, anche se l'attenzione per i figli entra in una spirale causa effetto con meccanismi esterni ( non intendo altre storie) che evidentemente a entrambi sono sfuggiti.
L'ultima affermazione l'ho capita meno


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ma sono d'accordo sulla prima parte, di storie così ne abbiamo lette tante. Le tue ultime vicende piuttosto che il mio matrimonio  rientrano in qualche modo, anche se l'attenzione per i figli entra in una spirale causa effetto con meccanismi esterni ( non intendo altre storie) che evidentemente a entrambi sono sfuggiti.
> L'ultima affermazione l'ho capita meno


Ultima affermazione : da un pò di tempo diffido delle 'eccezioni', cioè di chi riesce davvero ad andare controcorrente rispetto al trend imperante (dove il trend imperante sarebbe la coppia che fa non uno ma dieci passi indietro rispetto a figli, casa, mutuo, cane).
Ovviamente mi rendo perfettamente conto che c'è chi ci riesce senza problemi a mantenere la 'coppia' al primo posto, e buon per loro.
Ma sono, appunto, un'eccezione.
Quelle rare eccezioni che conosco (rarissime) sono, peraltro, tutte coppie parecchio facoltose (intendo coppie SENZA figli) e che, grazie al potere del denaro, possono delegare tutta una serie di incombenze e hanno decisamente meno cazzi per la testa.


----------



## Lostris (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


Per me è la domanda ad essere fondamentalmente sbagliata.

Credo che definire delle priorità a prescindere sia sbagliato. Non mi scolpisco un ranking nel cuore, non faccio una lista di chi viene prima con chi amo.

E secondo me nemmeno serve... Perché non tutti hanno bisogno delle stesse attenzioni, con la medesima modalità, negli stessi momenti. 
Quando ci si "guarda".. ci si prende cura l'uno dell'altro. Prima, dopo e durante.


----------



## patroclo (10 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me è la domanda ad essere fondamentalmente sbagliata.
> 
> Credo che definire delle priorità a prescindere sia sbagliato. Non mi scolpisco un ranking nel cuore, non faccio una lista di chi viene prima con chi amo.
> 
> ...


...in un mondo in cui la priorità "normale" ( nel bene o nel male, con le conseguenze positive o negative) va in una direzione non la trovo una domanda sbagliata.
Qui per me non si tratta tanto di pianificare una scala di priorità ma quanto di riuscire a governare istinti primordiali


----------



## Lostris (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...in un mondo in cui la priorità "normale" ( nel bene o nel male, con le conseguenze positive o negative) va in una direzione non la trovo una domanda sbagliata.
> Qui per me non si tratta tanto di pianificare una scala di priorità ma quanto di riuscire a governare istinti primordiali


Se il porsi la domanda porta allo stilare una classifica, per me è sbagliata.

Se serve come partenza a una riflessione più profonda sull'esserci per l'altro è diverso.


----------



## patroclo (10 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se il porsi la domanda porta allo stilare una classifica, per me è sbagliata.
> 
> Se serve come partenza a una riflessione più profonda sull'esserci per l'altro è diverso.


.....la seconda che hai detto .......miiii come sei precisina nelle premesse ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....la seconda che hai detto .......miiii come sei precisina nelle premesse ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci sono difetti peggiori... :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


Mi ritrovo molto in quello che scrive, però probabilmente ho sposato l'uomo che non ha apprezzato questo mio essere
Sono stata criticata nel tempo da molte "amiche" o colleghe per questo mio atteggiamento.
Continuo a pensarla così però....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


Avevamo già discusso partendo da questo articolo.
Ovvio che i figli siano sopra a tutto.
Infatti ci si lascia dal partner, ma non dai figli.
Questo non significa che si sia schiavi dei figli e li si metta, dissennatamente, al centro della famiglia, come piccoli tiranni. Non è un bene neanche per loro.
I figli devono avere uno spazio delimitato perché è anche parte del compito educativo fornire un modello ricco di amore di coppia.
Ma restano la cosa più importante della vita.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me è la domanda ad essere fondamentalmente sbagliata.
> 
> Credo che definire delle priorità a prescindere sia sbagliato. Non mi scolpisco un ranking nel cuore, non faccio una lista di chi viene prima con chi amo.
> 
> ...


L’hai detto benissimo.
Come al solito.


----------



## spleen (10 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.  http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


  Non saprei che dire, è come la classica domanda che si fa ai bambini: Vuoi più bene al papà o alla mamma? Quello per il coniuge e quello per i figli sono due amori di tipo diverso, non vale confrontarli, penso si mettano in antitesi dentro una famiglia per problemi pregressi, cioè, mi spiego: trascurare il marito per i figli è il sintomo di qualcosa altro che "viene allo scoperto" quando arrivano i bambini, il disinteresse non è il risultato, è il sintomo di qualcosa che covava prima. Questo credo. Per motivi di lavoro ho trascorso per anni i w.e. da solo con i bambini relativamente piccoli, dovendo dedicare a loro tempo e attenzioni, durante la settimana lo faceva mia moglie. Ci sono stati dei periodi in cui ci vedevamo per poche ore al giorno, la mattina e la sera, non ho mai smesso di desiderarla, di stare con lei, di trascorrere del tempo assieme. Non credo che le coppie si disfino per distrazione, la distrazione è un sintomo di altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


non condivido quanto scritto nell'articolo.
Cosa significa mettere i bisogni del marito prima, il marito è adulto e non dovrebbe essere accudito.
Non capisco cosa intenda, per esempio il discorso vacanza. Se ce ne possiamo permettere una sola dovrei andare io e mio marito e i figli.....li lasci ai vicini.
Sinceramente non capisco, non fa per me.
Invece per principio ho cercato di allevare i miei figli senza chiedere troppo ai nonni.
Credo che famiglia e coppia con prole, voglia dire questo, prendendersi cura entrambi dei figli e reciprocamente i partner.
Non c'è una priorità assoluta. Ma è evidente che un bimbo ha bisogno di cure.
Paese che vai usanza che trovi.
Qui da noi dovremmo prima far capire ai mariti che la moglie non è la loro mamma.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non condivido quanto scritto nell'articolo.
> Cosa significa mettere i bisogni del marito prima, il marito è adulto e non dovrebbe essere accudito.
> Non capisco cosa intenda, per esempio il discorso vacanza. Se ce ne possiamo permettere una sola dovrei andare io e mio marito e i figli.....li lasci ai vicini.
> Sinceramente non capisco, non fa per me.
> ...


Ma io non ho mai pensato di accudire mio marito ne di soddisfare un suo bisogno. Era un mio bisogno e un mio desiderio coltivare la coppia. Non è stato uno sforzo o una cosa calcolata perché non volevo che mio marito su sentisse trascurato. Per me era naturale volere spazi solo nostri. È sempre stato così. Non abbiamo fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli. Certo che se ci sono i soldi per un’unica vacanza, la vacanza è della famiglia. Ma se posso pernetttermi anche un weekend quel weekend lo faccio sola con mio marito e i bimbi stanno con i nonni certa che non si sentiranno abbandonati. Idem per una cena o per una serata in cui voglio stare sola con lui .
Credo che questa donna forse esasperi un po’ il concetto ma tendenzialmente la condivido.
E non perché questo tuteli da una crisi, io ne sono  la prova che non è così, ma perché per me era il modo più naturale di comportarmi 
Non ho sposato mio marito per avere dei figli, l’ho sposato perché lo amano e desideravo. Il pensiero di avere figli è arrivato dopo legato ai sentimenti che mi legavano a lui ed ero ben felice di aver avuto due figli perché li avevo avuti da lui. Ma una coppia dovrebbe restare coppia anche con la nascita di una famiglia. 
Troppo spesso secondo me il ruolo di madre e padre prende il sopravvento.


----------



## ologramma (11 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


Posso raccontare per la mia famiglia .
Noi come coppia abbiamo sempre messo i nostri figli come il primo esempio per la nostra vita, abbiamo suddiviso i compiti ma la maggior parte l'ha fatta la mia signora , era lei ad andare dai professori e alle riunioni delle scuole , era lei che cucinava e seguiva li studi come anche accompagnarli nei vari sport che hanno praticato,  io non ho giustificazioni se non che uscivo per lavoro dalle sei e trenta fino alle cinque e mezza di sera e delle volte anche oltre e infine la sera delle volte ero occupato nello scrivere preventivi e fare conti .
Abbiamo sempre parlato per loro ma non ci facevamo mancare niente  neanche le ferie tutti insieme ,solo abbiamo scelto cose che per altri non sono scelte posso dire che noi inizialmente con un figlio abbiamo preferito una pensione per una decina di giorni , poi preso appartamento per un mese ,loro , al mare , quindi sono passato al campeggio girando l'Italia ed infine ,dato che loro sono cresciuti , ci siamo presi il tempo di girare noi facendo viaggi nel nostro paese e in europa e altro.
Non siamo in crisi  affettiva quindi vi domanderete ma che stai  facendo quì, come sapete io in un momento di mancanza sono scivolato ( che me piace sto termine) non  mi giustifico anzi ultimamente ho sensi di colpa ma ormai è successo , non sono stato scoperto quindi la mia vita prosegue come prima  e mi sta bene ora come sto però capisco anche che quello successo a me sia un motivo di crisi per altre coppie molto più giovani di me .
Poi spendo una parola per i traditi spesso mi immedesimo in voi per come state soffrendo , non è la stessa cosa ma è pur sempre un riconoscimento che è sempre brutto tradire


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> Posso raccontare per la mia famiglia .
> Noi come coppia abbiamo sempre messo i nostri figli come il primo esempio per la nostra vita, abbiamo suddiviso i compiti ma la maggior parte l'ha fatta la mia signora , era lei ad andare dai professori e alle riunioni delle scuole , era lei che cucinava e seguiva li studi come anche accompagnarli nei vari sport che hanno praticato,  io non ho giustificazioni se non che uscivo per lavoro dalle sei e trenta fino alle cinque e mezza di sera e delle volte anche oltre e infine la sera delle volte ero occupato nello scrivere preventivi e fare conti .
> Abbiamo sempre parlato per loro ma non ci facevamo mancare niente  neanche le ferie tutti insieme ,solo abbiamo scelto cose che per altri non sono scelte posso dire che noi inizialmente con un figlio abbiamo preferito una pensione per una decina di giorni , poi preso appartamento per un mese ,loro , al mare , quindi sono passato al campeggio girando l'Italia ed infine ,dato che loro sono cresciuti , ci siamo presi il tempo di girare noi facendo viaggi nel nostro paese e in europa e altro.
> Non siamo in crisi  affettiva quindi vi domanderete ma che stai  facendo quì, come sapete io in un momento di mancanza sono scivolato ( che me piace sto termine) non  mi giustifico anzi ultimamente ho sensi di colpa ma ormai è successo , non sono stato scoperto quindi la mia vita prosegue come prima  e mi sta bene ora come sto però capisco anche che quello successo a me sia un motivo di crisi per altre coppie molto più giovani di me .
> Poi spendo una parola per i traditi spesso mi immedesimo in voi per come state soffrendo , non è la stessa cosa ma è pur sempre un riconoscimento che è sempre brutto tradire


Bel paraculo non fai torto a nessuno....


----------



## ologramma (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bel paraculo non fai torto a nessuno....


che vuoi fare l'esperienza conta
Di vita intendo.
Dai scrivi tu una tua risposta


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai pensato di accudire mio marito ne di soddisfare un suo bisogno. Era un mio bisogno e un mio desiderio coltivare la coppia. Non è stato uno sforzo o una cosa calcolata perché non volevo che mio marito su sentisse trascurato. Per me era naturale volere spazi solo nostri. È sempre stato così. Non abbiamo fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli. Certo che se ci sono i soldi per un’unica vacanza, la vacanza è della famiglia. Ma se posso pernetttermi anche un weekend quel weekend lo faccio sola con mio marito e i bimbi stanno con i nonni certa che non si sentiranno abbandonati. Idem per una cena o per una serata in cui voglio stare sola con lui .
> Credo che questa donna forse esasperi un po’ il concetto ma tendenzialmente la condivido.
> E non perché questo tuteli da una crisi, io ne sono  la prova che non è così, ma perché per me era il modo più naturale di comportarmi
> Non ho sposato mio marito per avere dei figli, l’ho sposato perché lo amano e desideravo. Il pensiero di avere figli è arrivato dopo legato ai sentimenti che mi legavano a lui ed ero ben felice di aver avuto due figli perché li avevo avuti da lui. Ma una coppia dovrebbe restare coppia anche con la nascita di una famiglia.
> Troppo spesso secondo me il ruolo di madre e padre prende il sopravvento.


esatto credo che sia esasperato l'articolo.
Sono d'accordo sul coltivare la coppia, ma credo capiti spesso che si perda l'identità di donna (non so per gli uomini), quando ti trovi ad avere carichi mistruosi di responsabilità e incombenze.
La coppia dovrebbe essere coltivata da entrambi, su tutti i fronti. Per esempio sono stravolta dai lavori che stiamo facendo in casa. Mio marito fa esattamente 1 cosa al giorno per aiutarmi, ha il coraggio di dirmi che sono spesso di pessimo umore, peccato che i lavori pesanti li sto facendo io e lui sfoglia riviste. Capisci cosa voglio dire, la coppia nasce dal sostegno reciproco. Se io arrivo a Sera che mi addormento dalla stanchezza mentre mangio, non mi puoi dire che non faccio la moglie, perché carichi tuoi me li sono dovuti addossare io visto che sono 2 settimane che non li vuoi fare. Questo è il mio vissuto, mi piacerebbe capire da parte dei mariti se sono così obbiettivi su ciò che fanno per la coppia, oltre a lamentarsi della moglie poco attenta al sesso, perché non c'è solo quello, sia chiaro.
Scusa [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ma oggi potrei sbranare , non ce l'ho con te


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> che vuoi fare l'esperienza conta
> Di vita intendo.
> Dai scrivi tu una tua risposta


Olo, viene prima la famiglia....l’altro  è solo un integrare qualcosina che manca,  il sesso? Si.
Poi tutto quello che ne deriva lo leggo qui e mi dispiace per i cornuti che la prendono male. Il mondo va così ci sono i tradimenti e non puoi farci niente :
Brunetta docet:
“Così come è inaccettabile il tradimento di una spia che commette intelligenza con il nemico o un socio che passi brevetti o un amico che ti derida con altri rivelando confidenze.
Inaccettabile e basta. Le sue motivazioni poi le ho cercate e anche trovate e capite, ma il tradimento mi resta inaccettabile.”


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto credo che sia esasperato l'articolo.
> Sono d'accordo sul coltivare la coppia, ma credo capiti spesso che si perda l'identità di donna (non so per gli uomini), quando ti trovi ad avere carichi mistruosi di responsabilità e incombenze.
> La coppia dovrebbe essere coltivata da entrambi, su tutti i fronti. Per esempio sono stravolta dai lavori che stiamo facendo in casa. Mio marito fa esattamente 1 cosa al giorno per aiutarmi, ha il coraggio di dirmi che sono spesso di pessimo umore, peccato che i lavori pesanti li sto facendo io e lui sfoglia riviste. Capisci cosa voglio dire, la coppia nasce dal sostegno reciproco. Se io arrivo a Sera che mi addormento dalla stanchezza mentre mangio, non mi puoi dire che non faccio la moglie, perché carichi tuoi me li sono dovuti addossare io visto che sono 2 settimane che non li vuoi fare. Questo è il mio vissuto, mi piacerebbe capire da parte dei mariti se sono così obbiettivi su ciò che fanno per la coppia, oltre a lamentarsi della moglie poco attenta al sesso, perché non c'è solo quello, sia chiaro.
> Scusa [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ma oggi potrei sbranare , non ce l'ho con te


Per il resto sono un marito perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto credo che sia esasperato l'articolo.
> Sono d'accordo sul coltivare la coppia, ma credo capiti spesso che si perda l'identità di donna (non so per gli uomini), quando ti trovi ad avere carichi mistruosi di responsabilità e incombenze.
> La coppia dovrebbe essere coltivata da entrambi, su tutti i fronti. Per esempio sono stravolta dai lavori che stiamo facendo in casa. Mio marito fa esattamente 1 cosa al giorno per aiutarmi, ha il coraggio di dirmi che sono spesso di pessimo umore, peccato che i lavori pesanti li sto facendo io e lui sfoglia riviste. Capisci cosa voglio dire, la coppia nasce dal sostegno reciproco. Se io arrivo a Sera che mi addormento dalla stanchezza mentre mangio, non mi puoi dire che non faccio la moglie, perché carichi tuoi me li sono dovuti addossare io visto che sono 2 settimane che non li vuoi fare. Questo è il mio vissuto, mi piacerebbe capire da parte dei mariti se sono così obbiettivi su ciò che fanno per la coppia, oltre a lamentarsi della moglie poco attenta al sesso, perché non c'è solo quello, sia chiaro.
> Scusa [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] ma oggi potrei sbranare , non ce l'ho con te


Figurati 
Il confronto serve anche a me per realizzare che comunque anche io sono un tantinello particolare. 
Mio marito mi ha sempre dato una grossa mano per i lavori di casa in realtà non perché glielo chiedessi ma perché è lui quello fissato in casa. Io lascerei andare molto di più. 
Quindi se penso che voglio passare una serata con lui (parlo al presente che presente purtroppo non è) con il cavolo che mi ammazzo in casa, piuttosto parrucchiere estetista e via. La casa aspetta.
Oddio non vivo nella merda eh ma di sicuro mestieri e lavori non sono mai stati prioritari per me rispetto al tempo insieme 
Pensa che é una cosa che mi viene rinfacciata come mancanza.
Forse avrebbe preferito una casa perfetta è una moglie stanca


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Figurati
> Il confronto serve anche a me per realizzare che comunque anche io sono un tantinello particolare.
> Mio marito mi ha sempre dato una grossa mano per i lavori di casa in realtà non perché glielo chiedessi ma perché è lui quello fissato in casa. Io lascerei andare molto di più.
> Quindi se penso che voglio passare una serata con lui (parlo al presente che presente purtroppo non è) con il cavolo che mi ammazzo in casa, piuttosto parrucchiere estetista e via. La casa aspetta.
> ...


Diciamo che non sei casa e lavoro.....happy hour di qua, happy hour di la. Il maritino si rompe avanti il prossimo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Figurati
> Il confronto serve anche a me per realizzare che comunque anche io sono un tantinello particolare.
> Mio marito mi ha sempre dato una grossa mano per i lavori di casa in realtà non perché glielo chiedessi ma perché è lui quello fissato in casa. Io lascerei andare molto di più.
> Quindi se penso che voglio passare una serata con lui (parlo al presente che presente purtroppo non è) con il cavolo che mi ammazzo in casa, piuttosto parrucchiere estetista e via. La casa aspetta.
> ...


ma io non sono maniaca della casa sia chiaro
La collaborazione a cui mi riferisco è anche un intesa di coppia per come la vedo io. 
Io non trovo corretto che uno dei due sia il predestinato a osservare.
Piccole cose del quotidiano che mi fanno capire che io conto per te.
Non devo raccogliere, mutande, calze pigiama, ciabatte tue per casa tutti i giorni.
Se fai colazione non ti limiti a mettere la tazza nel lavandino e lasci il resto sul tavolo (n.b. Abbiamo la lavastoviglie). 
Io sono importante per te è hai delle piccole accortezze che me lo comunicano e io le ho per te.
Se passo il mio tempo a fare la colf, e mi ci releghi, tu in questo ruolo, non puoi lamentarti.
Forse e mi permetto di dirti, tuo marito voleva da te una donna di casa, lui già faceva la sua parte ma da te voleva qualcosa di tradizionale. La stanchezza non c'è se qualcuno ti aiuta effettivamente. Scusa se mi sono permessa.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sei casa e lavoro.....happy hour di qua, happy hour di la. Il maritino si rompe avanti il prossimo.


Mi sa che hai sbagliato persona o non hai capito cosa ho scritto


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per il resto sono un marito perfetto


da sposare


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai sbagliato persona o non hai capito cosa ho scritto


Allora fammi capire, abbi comprensione di un vecchietto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io non sono maniaca della casa sia chiaro
> La collaborazione a cui mi riferisco è anche un intesa di coppia per come la vedo io.
> Io non trovo corretto che uno dei due sia il predestinato a osservare.
> Piccole cose del quotidiano che mi fanno capire che io conto per te.
> ...


Voleva una moglie di cui la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini poi si lamenta
Giusto per chiarire non è mai accaduto che lui facesse cose e io stessi sul divano
Ma tra tirare giù le tende di casa e passare la sera con te io tiro giù le tende la settimana dopo. E per lui questo è incomprensibile


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma io *non ho mai pensato di accudire mio marito ne di soddisfare un suo bisogno.* Era un mio bisogno e un mio desiderio coltivare la coppia. Non è stato uno sforzo o una cosa calcolata perché non volevo che mio marito su sentisse trascurato. Per me era naturale volere spazi solo nostri. È sempre stato così. Non abbiamo fatto mancare nulla ai nostri figli. Certo che se ci sono i soldi per un’unica vacanza, la vacanza è della famiglia. Ma se posso pernetttermi anche un weekend quel weekend lo faccio sola con mio marito e i bimbi stanno con i nonni certa che non si sentiranno abbandonati. Idem per una cena o per una serata in cui voglio stare sola con lui .
> Credo che questa donna forse esasperi un po’ il concetto ma tendenzialmente la condivido.
> E non perché questo tuteli da una crisi, io ne sono  la prova che non è così, ma perché per me era il modo più naturale di comportarmi
> Non ho sposato mio marito per avere dei figli, l’ho sposato perché lo amano e desideravo. Il pensiero di avere figli è arrivato dopo legato ai sentimenti che mi legavano a lui ed ero ben felice di aver avuto due figli perché li avevo avuti da lui. Ma una coppia dovrebbe restare coppia anche con la nascita di una famiglia.
> Troppo spesso secondo me il ruolo di madre e padre prende il sopravvento.


Infatti io credo che si faccia ciò che fa stare bene. Non penso che tu volessi i weekend per fare stare bene lui, ma GIUSTAMENTE te e di conseguenza lui e quindi la coppia. 
Il punto è che il modo di stare bene di entrambi deve essere lo stesso.
Ad esempio PRIMA di avere figli siamo andati a un concerto e ...ci siamo addormentati. Abbiamo deciso che dormire a casa era più comodo, economico e confortante. Non è che abbiamo eliminato i concerti per i figli.
Appunto il problema è se uno dei due freme per fare insieme cose che all’altro non interessano.
Io mi sono trovata a dover smettere di fremere.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora fammi capire, abbi comprensione di un vecchietto.


Ho parlato di tempo da passare con lui non per farmi i cazzi miei
Gli happy hour  li avrei fatti volentieri con lui e cretina come sono anche adesso li vorrei fare con lui


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Voleva una moglie di cui la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini poi si lamenta
> Giusto per chiarire non è mai accaduto che lui facesse cose e io stessi sul divano
> Ma tra tirare giù le tende di casa e passare la sera con te io tiro giù le tende la settimana dopo. E per lui questo è incomprensibile


Mentre si tira giù le tende, puoi far tirare anche altro. Un lato tenda tu sullo scaletto l’altro lato lui sullo scaletto....


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Voleva una moglie di cui la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini poi si lamenta
> Giusto per chiarire non è mai accaduto che lui facesse cose e io stessi sul divano
> Ma tra tirare giù le tende di casa e passare la sera con te io tiro giù le tende la settimana dopo. E per lui questo è incomprensibile


ecco ci sarebbe da capire, cosa veramente un uomo cerca in una donna.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti io credo che si faccia ciò che fa stare bene. Non penso che tu volessi i weekend per fare stare bene lui, ma GIUSTAMENTE te e di conseguenza lui e quindi la coppia.
> Il punto è che il modo di stare bene di entrambi deve essere lo stesso.
> Ad esempio PRIMA di avere figli siamo andati a un concerto e ...ci siamo addormentati. Abbiamo deciso che dormire a casa era più comodo, economico e confortante. Non è che abbiamo eliminato i concerti per i figli.
> Appunto il problema è se uno dei due freme per fare insieme cose che all’altro non interessano.
> Io mi sono trovata a dover smettere di fremere.


Quoto
Infatti alla lunga è emersa la diversità oltre a molto altro


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ecco ci sarebbe da capire, cosa veramente un uomo cerca in una donna.


Tu pretendi troppo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io non sono maniaca della casa sia chiaro
> La collaborazione a cui mi riferisco è anche un intesa di coppia per come la vedo io.
> Io non trovo corretto che uno dei due sia il predestinato a osservare.
> Piccole cose del quotidiano che mi fanno capire che io conto per te.
> ...


È un “chi se ne frega” non ce lo mettiamo?
Intendo che se le persone si presentano per quello che sono, poi non ci si può lamentare che siano se stesse.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mentre si tira giù le tende, puoi far tirare anche altro. Un lato tenda tu sullo scaletto l’altro lato lui sullo scaletto....


Lo sai che queste battute fuori luogo possono essere considerate molestie?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un “chi se ne frega” non c’è lo mettiamo?
> Intendo che se le persone si presentano per quello che sono, poi non ci si può lamentare che siano se stesse.


Esatto. Ha avuto anni e io non sono mai cambiata. Aveva chiaro le mie priorità è io pensavo di aver chiaro le sue. Ero io quella che si sbagliava


----------



## Lostris (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un “chi se ne frega” non c’è lo mettiamo?
> Intendo che se le persone si presentano per quello che sono, poi non ci si può lamentare che siano se stesse.


Standing ovation


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che queste battute fuori luogo possono essere considerate molestie?


Da te sicuramente, vedi il marcio anche nelle battute. Fatti una sana chiavata che sei troppo acidina.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Standing ovation


Però correggi il “c’è” orribile. 
:incazzato: Il correttore!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Da te sicuramente, vedi il marcio anche nelle battute. Fatti una sana chiavata che sei troppo acidina.


E tu domandati perché tua moglie non ti desidera. Magari ha delle buone ragioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu domandati perché tua moglie non ti desidera. Magari ha delle buone ragioni.


Forse sono troppo esigente. E integro. 
Senti a me, spara le ultime cartucce e non stare sempre qui, dal tuo trono di donna dura e pura, a sparare sentenze. Che devi morire anche tu.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un “chi se ne frega” non ce lo mettiamo?
> Intendo che se le persone si presentano per quello che sono, poi non ci si può lamentare che siano se stesse.


parzialmente giusto. Io credevo che col tempo mio marito diventasse collaborativo. Invece zero punto di incontro.
Se ognuno di noi dovesse rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, la vedo dura trovare l'anima gemella.
Io 
sono fatto così, o mi accetti o te ne vai, l'esito non può che essere negativo.
Chi se ne frega non lo accetto. Vuol dire che te ne freghi di me.


----------



## Lostris (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parzialmente giusto. Io credevo che col tempo mio marito diventasse collaborativo. Invece zero punto di incontro.
> Se ognuno di noi dovesse rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, la vedo dura trovare l'anima gemella.
> Io
> sono fatto così, o mi accetti o te ne vai, l'esito non può che essere negativo.
> Chi se ne frega non lo accetto. Vuol dire che te ne freghi di me.


Non credo sia questione di rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, più che altro riguarda la propria natura.. e quella può anche modificarsi nel tempo, ma non credo si stravolga...

Io sono disordinata, dó un valore strumentale alle cose, non amo i lavori domestici. Per dirne alcune.
Io posso pure essere collaborativa, ma queste cose di fondo non cambieranno mai, e lì sta l'accettazione dell'altro.

se per stare con me e per volere me devo essere ordinata... vuol dire che non vuoi me. 
I compromessi e il venirsi incontro si fanno su certe pratiche quotidiane, ma non cambiano la sostanza.

E se ti metti con me sperando che sostanzialmente cambi me, l'errore è proprio di partenza..


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parzialmente giusto. Io credevo che col tempo mio marito diventasse collaborativo. Invece zero punto di incontro.
> Se ognuno di noi dovesse rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, la vedo dura trovare l'anima gemella.
> Io
> sono fatto così, o mi accetti o te ne vai, l'esito non può che essere negativo.
> Chi se ne frega non lo accetto. Vuol dire che te ne freghi di me.


Ecco io invece mi sono sposata sperando che mio marito restasse quello che avevo sposato. I suoi difetti erano più che sopportabili rispetto agli enormi pregi. Sono stata con lui parecchio prima di sposarlo e infatti non ho mai avuto sorprese. Era quello che avevo deciso di sposare e dopo era esattamente come me lo aspettavo. Poi è cambiato e sta diventando un uomo che non avrei sposato


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse sono troppo esigente. E integro.
> Senti a me, spara le ultime cartucce e non stare sempre qui, dal tuo trono di donna dura e pura, a sparare sentenze. Che devi morire anche tu.


Ti ho solo dimostrato che sono in grado di mirare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> parzialmente giusto. Io credevo che col tempo mio marito diventasse collaborativo. Invece zero punto di incontro.
> Se ognuno di noi dovesse rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, la vedo dura trovare l'anima gemella.
> Io
> sono fatto così, o mi accetti o te ne vai, l'esito non può che essere negativo.
> Chi se ne frega non lo accetto. Vuol dire che te ne freghi di me.


Ed è diventato collaborativo?
No.
Tu sei diventata una che non soffre di avere un marito non collaborativo?
No.
Ognuno resta chi è.
Certamente si cambia e si evolve, ma su una base stabile.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, più che altro riguarda la propria natura.. e quella può anche modificarsi nel tempo, ma non credo si stravolga...
> 
> Io sono disordinata, dó un valore strumentale alle cose, non amo i lavori domestici. Per dirne alcune.
> Io posso pure essere collaborativa, ma queste cose di fondo non cambieranno mai, e lì sta l'accettazione dell'altro.
> ...


Non ti avevo letto. L’hai detto benissimo.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho solo dimostrato che sono in grado di mirare.


Ripeti. Mirare a cosa? ..,, e sparare cazzate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, più che altro riguarda la propria natura.. e quella può anche modificarsi nel tempo, ma non credo si stravolga...
> 
> Io sono disordinata, dó un valore strumentale alle cose, non amo i lavori domestici. Per dirne alcune.
> Io posso pure essere collaborativa, ma queste cose di fondo non cambieranno mai, e lì sta l'accettazione dell'altro.
> ...


vedi che invece si cambia vedi [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] cosa ha scritto, chi non cambia è irremovibile per scelta, non intende cedere . [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] vedi che succede. 
Perché?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedi che invece si cambia vedi [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] cosa ha scritto, chi non cambia è irremovibile per scelta, non intende cedere . [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] vedi che succede.
> Perché?


Si ma cambiare nel mio caso non è stato positivo
Mentre tu ti aspettavi un cambiamento in positivo. Io non mi sarei sposata con uno che non aveva le mie stesse priorità nella speranza che cambiasse 
Per scegliere di sposarti dovevi andai bene al 90 % cosi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedi che invece si cambia vedi @_Nocciola_ cosa ha scritto, chi non cambia è irremovibile per scelta, non intende cedere . @_Brunetta_ vedi che succede.
> Perché?


Il cambiamento di cui parla nocciola non è in seguito a richiesta sua che, infatti, avrebbe voluto avere a che fare con la stessa persona che ha sposato.
Tu lo vedi dal tuo punto di vista e hai ragione ad aspettarti una maggiore collaborazione che sarebbe dovuta.
Ma quello che tu richiedi non ha nulla a che vedere con la natura dell’altro , che va accettata, ma con il voler mantenere un ruolo predominante e comodo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ma cambiare nel mio caso non è stato positivo
> Mentre tu ti aspettavi un cambiamento in positivo. Io non mi sarei sposata con uno che non aveva le mie stesse priorità nella speranza che cambiasse
> Per scegliere di sposarti dovevi andai bene al 90 % cosi


credo che in un matrimonio si cambia, nel lungo periodo ci sono delle modifiche sostanziali.
Uno dei due subisce una mutazione. Io sono cambiata per adattarmi ai limiti di mio marito. 
Non potrebbe essere che tuo marito sia cambiato constatando la tua staticità?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che in un matrimonio si cambia, nel lungo periodo ci sono delle modifiche sostanziali.
> Uno dei due subisce una mutazione. Io sono cambiata per adattarmi ai limiti di mio marito.
> Non potrebbe essere che tuo marito sia cambiato constatando la tua staticità?


Certo che tutti si cambia anche io sono cambiata ma non sulle mie priorità e sulle mie visioni della coppia 
Se ti sposo perchè sei in un modo s diventi un’altra persona posso dire che se ti avessi conosciuto oggi non ti avrei sposato


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html





Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che tutti si cambia anche io sono cambiata ma non sulle mie priorità e sulle mie visioni della coppia
> Se ti sposo perchè sei in un modo s diventi un’altra persona posso dire che se ti avessi conosciuto oggi non ti avrei sposato


 e torniamo a tema del 3d.
Me lo sono chiesta anch'io. Sono questi cambiamenti che mandano in crisi le unioni


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e torniamo a tema del 3d.
> Me lo sono chiesta anch'io. Sono questi cambiamenti che mandano in crisi le unioni


La mia sicuramente si


----------



## Lostris (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che in un matrimonio si cambia, nel lungo periodo ci sono delle modifiche sostanziali.
> Uno dei due subisce una mutazione. Io sono cambiata per adattarmi ai limiti di mio marito.
> Non potrebbe essere che tuo marito sia cambiato constatando la tua staticità?





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e torniamo a tema del 3d.
> Me lo sono chiesta anch'io. Sono questi cambiamenti che mandano in crisi le unioni


Io credo che i cambiamenti che avvengono poi e che stravolgono dalle basi un rapporto perchè rendono irriconoscibile l'altro siano rari. 

Le unioni vanno in crisi quando matura la consapevolezza, con il tempo e la quotidianità, di quello che l'altro _è _realmenterispetto a quello che credevamo.

E avviene spesso perché ci si tende ad innamorare sempre di un'immagine dell'altro più aderente alle nostre aspettative. 

Si minimizzano i difetti, si distribuiscono in modo non corretto i pesi, probabilmente non si individuano nemmeno chiaramente i propri bisogni....  non si vede realmente l'altro per quello che è, ma si costruisce un rapporto in base a quello che potenzialmente crediamo potrebbe essere.

Quando ciò emerge, hai voglia poi a tentare di metterci pezze.

Lo stare a galla dipende dalla grandezza dell'errore di valutazione iniziale.

E quando uno tenta di cambiare il proprio io per farsi andare bene la situazione reale, è come farsi una plastica facciale.

Modelli la superficie senza mutare in profondità... ci si sente sempre in definitiva quella con il naso storto... e si diventa più fragili anziché più forti.. perché ciascuno desidera essere riconosciuto e voluto per quello che è.. 

Cercare/trovare fuori questo riconoscimento poi, a volte è un attimo.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io credo che i cambiamenti che avvengono poi e che stravolgono dalle basi un rapporto perchè rendono irriconoscibile l'altro siano rari.
> 
> Le unioni vanno in crisi quando matura la consapevolezza, con il tempo e la quotidianità, di quello che l'altro _è _realmenterispetto a quello che credevamo.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Per nocciolina: leggi con attenzione


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Quoto. Per nocciolina: leggi con attenzione


Leggo [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] con attenzione sempre come leggo tutti.
Forse però in questo caso dovrebbe leggerla mio marito


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Leggo [MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] con attenzione sempre come leggo tutti.
> Forse però in questo caso dovrebbe leggerla mio marito


Forse, dico forse, sei tu ad averlo immaginato come volevi. Il tempo mette giù tutto. Da noi si dice “se l’anguria esce bianca con chi te la vuoi prendere?”


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse, dico forse, sei tu ad averlo immaginato come volevi. Il tempo mette giù tutto. Da noi si dice “se l’anguria esce bianca con chi te la vuoi prendere?”


Be se l’ho immaginato per 29 anni sono una cogliona
In effetti ultimamente mi do spesso della cogliona
Potresti aver ragione


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be se l’ho immaginato per 29 anni sono una cogliona
> In effetti ultimamente mi do spesso della cogliona
> Potresti aver ragione


Fingere per29 anni non è semplice. A limite non farsi scoprire per oltre 30 di tradimenti, si


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io credo che i cambiamenti che avvengono poi e che stravolgono dalle basi un rapporto perchè rendono irriconoscibile l'altro siano rari.
> 
> Le unioni vanno in crisi quando matura la consapevolezza, con il tempo e la quotidianità, di quello che l'altro _è _realmenterispetto a quello che credevamo.
> 
> ...


 hai perfettamente ragione. 
Ed è anche la risposta a le coppie di una volta che rimangono insieme per tutta la vita.
Certo ci creiamo un compagno nella nostra immaginazione. Poi ci si adatta gli uni agli altri.
Io so di essermi modificata molta, in fondo in fondo sono quella a cui piace divertirsi, ballare, far baldoria.
Ho riadattato al contesto famigliare, e mi è pesato non poco. Ma credevo in quello che facevo era giusto. Certo non è la stessa cosa la serata in discoteca a fronte di feste in casa con bambini, ma riuscivo a trovare un piacere e divertimento.
Quanto si tiene a.......


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione.
> Ed è anche la risposta a le coppie di una volta che rimangono insieme per tutta la vita.
> Certo ci creiamo un compagno nella nostra immaginazione. Poi ci si adatta gli uni agli altri.
> Io so di essermi modificata molta, in fondo in fondo sono quella a cui piace divertirsi, ballare, far baldoria.
> ...


I compromessi nel matrimonio sono all’ordine, non del giorno ma del minuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> I compromessi nel matrimonio sono all’ordine, non del giorno ma del minuto.


 ovvio, se no si litiga di continuo, essere all'unisono non è realistico


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio, se no si litiga di continuo, essere all'unisono non è realistico


E quindi? Quello che diceva nocciolina che dopo 29 anni accortasi di aver sposato un altro cos’e? Mi sa che è un’altra che scende dal vallo di buino.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E quindi? Quello che diceva nocciolina che dopo 29 anni accortasi di aver sposato un altro cos’e? Mi sa che è un’altra che scende dal vallo di buino.


Ma dirti che avevo scelto l’uomo giusto per me non significa che non abbiamo mai litigato o che non siamo scesi mai compromessi. Ci mancherebbe. Credo sia normale. 
Ma tra scendere a compromessi e volere o avere una persona che nulla c’entra con quella di cui ci si é innamorati è un tantino diverso
E nonostante il mio stato d’animo attuale ci sono momenti, istanti in cui io l’uomo che ho sposato lo rivedo ancora e in quei momenti le emozioni che prono sono ancora forti


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> E quindi? Quello che diceva nocciolina che dopo 29 anni accortasi di aver sposato un altro cos’e? Mi sa che è un’altra che scende dal vallo di buino.


credo che il cambiamento sia avvenuto gradualmente e alla fine si nota nella complessità


----------



## patroclo (12 Novembre 2017)

Per me si è un po' sviato il discorso, ho letto molte cose con cui concordo e altre meno. Naturalmente l'articolo/provocazione è leggermente esagerato nello stabilire priorità a prescindere senza tener conto di sviluppi/cambiamenti, ecc. ecc....

il discorso, che trovo azzeccatissimo in moltissimi casi, di rifugiarsi nella maternità perchè in qualche modo delusi da compagno e relazione ( teniamo conto che anche molti padri sfruttano la paternità in questo senso) è però parziale.

Ogni tanto ho l'impressione che milioni di anni di evoluzione vengano cancellati dal parto e quindi dall'istinto di proteggere e nutrire la creatura. Per me l'articolo dice proprio questo : Io sono una persona "evoluta" non rinuncerò a te per lui, ognuno ha il proprio ruolo, ci siamo scelti per un motivo e quel motivo rimane.


----------



## Lostris (12 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Per me si è un po' sviato il discorso, ho letto molte cose con cui concordo e altre meno. Naturalmente l'articolo/provocazione è leggermente esagerato nello stabilire priorità a prescindere senza tener conto di sviluppi/cambiamenti, ecc. ecc....
> 
> il discorso, che trovo azzeccatissimo in moltissimi casi, di rifugiarsi nella maternità perchè in qualche modo delusi da compagno e relazione ( teniamo conto che anche molti padri sfruttano la paternità in questo senso) è però parziale.
> 
> Ogni tanto ho l'impressione che *milioni di anni di evoluzione vengano cancellati dal parto e quindi dall'istinto di proteggere e nutrire la creatura.* Per me l'articolo dice proprio questo : Io sono una persona "evoluta" non rinuncerò a te per lui, ognuno ha il proprio ruolo, ci siamo scelti per un motivo e quel motivo rimane.


Per me no.

È più come dici sopra.. usarla come paravento per non pensare a problemi che ci sono e ci sarebbero a prescindere. 

In questo senso si può essere evoluti quanto si vuole, ma non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## patroclo (12 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me no.
> 
> È più come dici sopra.. usarla come paravento per non pensare a problemi che ci sono e ci sarebbero a prescindere.
> *
> In questo senso si può essere evoluti quanto si vuole, ma non cambierebbe nulla.*


Senza dubbio! ti quoto quoto quoto!


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il cambiamento sia avvenuto gradualmente e alla fine si nota nella complessità


Gradualmente? Allora ci si adegua. Mi sa che nocciola ha avuto una mazzata che ha svegliato qualcosa. Non è che qualcuno ha risvegliato il leone che dormiva?


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di rimanere sulle proprie posizioni, più che altro riguarda la propria natura.. e quella può anche modificarsi nel tempo, ma non credo si stravolga...
> 
> Io sono disordinata, dó un valore strumentale alle cose, non amo i lavori domestici. Per dirne alcune.
> Io posso pure essere collaborativa, ma queste cose di fondo non cambieranno mai, e lì sta l'accettazione dell'altro.
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *credo che in un matrimonio si cambia*, nel lungo periodo ci sono delle modifiche sostanziali.
> Uno dei due subisce una mutazione. Io sono cambiata per adattarmi ai limiti di mio marito.
> Non potrebbe essere che tuo marito sia cambiato constatando la tua staticità?


Anche al di fuori del matrimonio.
Si cambia comunque.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche al di fuori del matrimonio.
> Si cambia comunque.


Certo che sì, vorrei vedere se un 60enne riamne tale e quale di quando aveva 20 anni.
Rimangono delle sfaccettature, ma il vissuto cambia le persone, non completamente ma cambia.

Di recente ho incontrato un amico di vecchia data, era un compagnone battuta pronta, energico. Ora distinto , molto serio, un'altra persona. Rapportandolo al ricordo giovanile che ho di lui. Si matura più o meno.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certo che sì, vorrei vedere se un 60enne riamne tale e quale di quando aveva 20 anni.
> Rimangono delle sfaccettature, ma il vissuto cambia le persone, non completamente ma cambia.
> 
> Di recente ho incontrato un amico di vecchia data, era un compagnone battuta pronta, energico. Ora distinto , molto serio, un'altra persona. Rapportandolo al ricordo giovanile che ho di lui. Si matura più o meno.


Da giovane serio ora pagliaccio. Sono “immaturato”?


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Mi sembra fuori luogo stilare una classifica tra cose diverse.
Si è contemporaneamente genitori e coniugi o compagni.
A secondo dei momenti e delle necessità si è più uno che l'altro, ma non ha senso creare opposizioni tra ruoli.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra fuori luogo stilare una classifica tra cose diverse.
> Si è contemporaneamente genitori e coniugi o compagni.
> A secondo dei momenti e delle necessità si è più uno che l'altro,* ma non ha senso creare opposizioni tra ruoli*.



...ovvio....ma se non ci fosse questa contrapposizione quanti saremmo qua?


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ovvio....ma se non ci fosse questa contrapposizione quanti saremmo qua?


Credi sia sempre dovuta a questo?
Se ci si sa amare l'equilibrio di coppia lo si trova sempre, prima o poi.
Ho letto un bel libro, che sulla capacità di "saper amare" credo spieghi molte cose:
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nessuno_si_salva_da_solo

Nessuno si salva da solo, di Margaret Mazzantini.
Io credo che molti di noi non sviluppino la capacità di saper amare e con questo di riuscire a vedere l'altro.
I figli sono una circostanza come un'altra per mostrare certe incapacità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra fuori luogo stilare una classifica tra cose diverse.
> Si è contemporaneamente genitori e coniugi o compagni.
> A secondo dei momenti e delle necessità si è più uno che l'altro, ma non ha senso creare opposizioni tra ruoli.


:up:


----------



## iosolo (13 Novembre 2017)

Se non ci fossero i figli in quanti staremo qua?!
Credo nella medesima percentuale. 
Non sono i figli che rompono gli equilibri, è la vita e i suoi cambiamenti. 
Una malattia, un lavoro che manca... un evento traumatico. 
Qualsiasi cosa che spezza l'armonia e l'equilibrio di coppia. 

Quello che in qualche modo mi infastidisce dell'articolo è questa idea di fragilità del rapporto. 
Il rapporto di coppia deve essere protetto, se no muore, se no ci si perde, se no non funziona. 

L'idea che il mio rapporto di coppia sia così fragile da dover essere protetto, mi fa un immensa tristezza.
Diciamo che forse sono arrivata anch'io a questa consapevolezza dopo il tradimento, ma l'idea di un vero rapporto che è abbastanza forte da superare un cambiamento normale come un "figlio" non è il fondamento stesso dell'idea famiglia?!


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero i figli in quanti staremo qua?!
> Credo nella medesima percentuale.
> Non sono i figli che rompono gli equilibri, è la vita e i suoi cambiamenti.
> Una malattia, un lavoro che manca... un evento traumatico.
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero i figli in quanti staremo qua?!
> Credo nella medesima percentuale.
> Non sono i figli che rompono gli equilibri, è la vita e i suoi cambiamenti.
> Una malattia, un lavoro che manca... un evento traumatico.
> ...


Dipende cosa si intende per cambiamento normale
Secondo me ci sono cambiamenti in alcune donne dopo la nascita dei figli che io non definirei "normali"
anche da parte di uomini a dire il vero anche se buona parte penso siano una conseguenza del cambiamento della donna


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ovvio....ma se non ci fosse questa contrapposizione quanti saremmo qua?


quoto


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si intende per cambiamento normale
> *Secondo me ci sono cambiamenti in alcune donne dopo la nascita dei figli che io non definirei "normali"
> *anche da parte di uomini a dire il vero anche se buona parte penso siano una conseguenza del cambiamento della donna


E' "normale" che nella vita umana ci si accoppi e si facciano figli.
Non vi è nulla di patologico o di strano nella natura di essere viventi destinati a riprodursi.
Se una coppia è solida dovrebbe esserlo anche in virtù di questo "normale" cambiamento.
Ma se invece dei figli ci fossero altri cambiamenti come la vecchiaia o la malattia o la perdita di status economico sarebbe diverso?
Se non si reggono le rughe sul volto della donna che si è giurato di amare probabilmente quel nostro amore non esisteva.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credi sia sempre dovuta a questo?
> Se ci si sa amare l'equilibrio di coppia lo si trova sempre, prima o poi.
> Ho letto un bel libro, che sulla capacità di "saper amare" credo spieghi molte cose:
> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nessuno_si_salva_da_solo
> ...


No, non credo che sia sempre dovuto a questo, però lo vedo come un problema molto diffuso.
Ammetto di avere delle preclusioni per la Mazzantini.....ma se dici che è chiarificatore

Senza aver letto il libro però posso dirti che ho sempre sostenuto che ognuno si salva da solo.....ma probabilmente stiamo parlando di cose diverse


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> No, non credo che sia sempre dovuto a questo, però lo vedo come un problema molto diffuso.
> Ammetto di avere delle preclusioni per la Mazzantini.....ma se dici che è chiarificatore
> 
> Senza aver letto il libro però posso dirti che ho sempre sostenuto che *ognuno si salva da solo.*....ma probabilmente stiamo parlando di cose diverse


Io credo il contrario.
Non per niente siamo qui.

Il libro è molto bello, anche se non è adeguato a chi non c'è _passato_, infatti molti lettori lo hanno giudicato deprimente, confondendo il tema con l'opera.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se non si reggono le rughe sul volto della donna che si è giurato di amare probabilmente quel nostro amore non esisteva.


:up::up::up:


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo il contrario.
> Non per niente siamo qui.
> 
> Il libro è molto bello, anche se non è adeguato a chi non c'è passato, infatti molti lettori lo hanno trovato deprimente, confondendo il tema con l'opera.


.....vabbè, almeno personalmente sono qui per confrontarmi, chiarirmi cose e anche cazzeggiare.......ma dire che il forum può salvare qualcuno la trovo una bella esagerazione....

Ho letto la scheda su wiki....ho molti dubbi, ma non perchè non abbia ( almeno in parte) vissuto alcune esperienze ma perchè prima o poi bisogna tagliare sto benedetto cordone ombelicale che ci lega ai genitori......possiamo dargli una valanga di responsabilità rispetto a come siamo, ma ad un certo punto siamo noi di fronte alla nostra vita e non loro....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *E' "normale" che nella vita umana ci si accoppi e si facciano figli.*
> *Non vi è nulla di patologico o di strano nella natura di essere viventi destinati a riprodursi.*
> Se una coppia è solida dovrebbe esserlo anche in virtù di questo "normale" cambiamento.
> Ma se invece dei figli ci fossero altri cambiamenti come la vecchiaia o la malattia o la perdita di status economico sarebbe diverso?
> *Se non si reggono le rughe sul volto della donna che si è giurato di amare probabilmente quel nostro amore non esisteva*.


Scusa ho riletto quello che ho scritto e non trovo nulla dove accenno al fatto che non sia normale accoppiarsi e fare figli. Anche perchè ne ho fatti due e nonostante non sia un esempio di coerenza direi che sarebbe eccessivo un'affermazione di questo tipo 

Secondo grassetto: quoto. Peccato che i cambiamenti di cui parliamo non riguardano delle semplici rughe. Direi che il paragone non regge


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....vabbè, almeno personalmente sono qui per confrontarmi, chiarirmi cose e anche cazzeggiare.......ma dire che il forum può salvare qualcuno la trovo una bella esagerazione....
> 
> Ho letto la scheda su wiki....ho molti dubbi, ma non perchè non abbia ( almeno in parte) vissuto alcune esperienze ma perchè prima o poi bisogna tagliare sto benedetto cordone ombelicale che ci lega ai genitori......possiamo dargli una valanga di responsabilità rispetto a come siamo, ma ad un certo punto siamo noi di fronte alla nostra vita e non loro....


Sta diventando noioso quotarti in continuazione


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sta diventando noioso quotarti in continuazione


la vecchiaia non porta solo a raffreddori facili ma anche alla via della saggezza....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> la vecchiaia non porta solo a raffreddori facili ma anche alla via della saggezza....


Permaloso:rotfl:


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ho riletto quello che ho scritto e non trovo nulla dove accenno al fatto che non sia normale accoppiarsi e fare figli. Anche perchè ne ho fatti due e nonostante non sia un esempio di coerenza direi che sarebbe eccessivo un'affermazione di questo tipo
> 
> Secondo grassetto: quoto. Peccato che i cambiamenti di cui parliamo non riguardano delle semplici rughe. Direi che il paragone non regge


Io mi riferivo a quello che ha scritto Iosolo.
Una coppia solida - cha ha basi solide - i figli li regge. 
Se i figli causano la fine della coppia, la colpa non è sei figli, ma della coppia che ha mostrato le sue lacune in quella circostanza.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> .....vabbè, almeno personalmente sono qui per confrontarmi, chiarirmi cose e anche cazzeggiare.......ma dire che il forum può salvare qualcuno la trovo una bella esagerazione....
> 
> Ho letto la scheda su wiki....ho molti dubbi, ma non perchè non abbia ( almeno in parte) vissuto alcune esperienze ma perchè prima o poi bisogna tagliare sto benedetto cordone ombelicale che ci lega ai genitori......possiamo dargli una valanga di responsabilità rispetto a come siamo, ma ad un certo punto siamo noi di fronte alla nostra vita e non loro....


I libri non si leggono su Wikipedia. 
È un bel libro.
Lo spunto è una cena in un ristorante di una coppia di genitori separati con due figli maschi piccoli.
E' un continuo alternarsi di ricordi relativi ai momenti importanti sia in positivo che in negativo legati alla storia della coppia, da parte di lui e di lei.
Le aspettative dell'inizio, l'arrivo dei figli, i problemi col sesso, il tradimento, il tutto condotto in maniera puntuale e credibile.
Alla fine vi è l'intervento di una coppia anziana, che era rimasta tutto il libro sullo sfondo.
Lui, malato, a un passo dalla morte, che continua a vivere al contrario di loro che non riescono più a capire come vivere.
Il contatto con la morte e l'estremo valore dato alla vita e all'amore che ne è costituente da parte di quella persona anziana li cambia dentro.
Il finale è aperto. Il cambiamento che è avvenuto in loro, che li ha condotti nella maturità della vita, facendo morire l'adolescente che resisteva in loro, forse non cambierà lo stato delle cose, ma lo sguardo sì.
Ed è ciò che vedono ora a essere diverso.
Nessuno si salva da solo è proprio questa convinzione che si può fare molto di più se ci si apre agli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a quello che ha scritto Iosolo.
> Una coppia solida - cha ha basi solide - i figli li regge.
> Se i figli causano la fine della coppia, la colpa non è sei figli, ma della coppia che ha mostrato le sue lacune in quella circostanza.


Certo che non è dei figli. E chi lo ha mai pensato? A volte è di come ci si rapporta ai figli.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> I libri non si leggono su Wikipedia.
> È un bel libro.


...ovvio pure questo.......chissa chi mi ha mandato il link:confuso:


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo che non è dei figli. E chi lo ha mai pensato? A volte è di come ci si rapporta ai figli.


E chi si rapporta ai figli se non i genitori che sono anche membri della coppia?
Il concetto è questo: non può essere addebitata al fatto di avere figli la fine di una coppia.
Avere figli manifesta i problemi che prima erano mascherati. Li porta semplicemente alla luce.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ovvio pure questo.......chissa chi mi ha mandato il link:confuso:


Il link è un invito.
Non solo per te ma anche per chi ci legge.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> E chi si rapporta ai figli se non i genitori che sono anche membri della coppia?
> Il concetto è questo: non può essere addebitata al fatto di avere figli la fine di una coppia.
> Avere figli manifesta i problemi che prima erano mascherati. Li porta semplicemente alla luce.


Tu sei sicuro che stiamo facendo lo stesso discorso?
Perchè se io parlo di mele e tu rispondi con pere,mi viene difficile controbattere
E' molto probabile che sia io quella non chiara eh


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu sei sicuro che stiamo facendo lo stesso discorso?
> Perchè se io parlo di mele e tu rispondi con pere,mi viene difficile controbattere
> E' molto probabile che sia io quella non chiara eh


No, Nocciola, stiamo facendo due discorsi differenti da un po'.
Io ripartirei dall'intervento di Iosolo che ho interpretato diversamente da te.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, Nocciola, stiamo facendo due discorsi differenti da un po'.
> Io ripartirei dall'intervento di Iosolo che ho interpretato diversamente da te.


Io parto dal post di apertura di @_ermik
_Riletto quello di [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION].
Certo che un rapporto che non sopporta l'arrivo di un figlio aveva problemi anche prima. MA l'articolo dice una cosa diversa, fa un discorso diverso.
O apriamo due 3d e affrontiamo le due situazioni proposte diverse o dubito che potremo capirci


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io parto dal post di apertura di @_ermik
> _Riletto quello di @_iosolo_.
> Certo che un rapporto che non sopporta l'arrivo di un figlio aveva problemi anche prima. MA l'articolo dice una cosa diversa, fa un discorso diverso.
> O apriamo due 3d e affrontiamo le due situazioni proposte diverse o dubito che potremo capirci


Schemattizzando:
- per me l'articolo è rivolto a quelle mamme che una volta diventate tali in sostanza "non vedono più altro che il loro pargoletto"
le cause  per me sono due:
1- intrinseca, in quanto la maternità come evento per la prosecuzione della specie fa ragionare alcune donne come fossimo all'età della pietra
2- estrinseca, nel senso che la prole è rifugio ai problemi di coppia e alibi per non affrontarli

Poi prima di aprire la discussione avevo in mente delle percentuali, leggendo i vostri interventi però un po' mi sono ricreduto


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io parto dal post di apertura di @_ermik
> _Riletto quello di @_iosolo_.
> *Certo che un rapporto che non sopporta l'arrivo di un figlio aveva problemi anche prima*. MA l'articolo dice una cosa diversa, fa un discorso diverso.
> O apriamo due 3d e affrontiamo le due situazioni proposte diverse o dubito che potremo capirci


L'articolo dà dei consigli, come se questi si potessero estendere universalmente a tutte le situazioni.
Non spiega nulla.
Dice una cosa che è spontanea per qualsiasi coppia che abbia basi solide. 
Il problema è che secondo me l'arrivo dei figli mette in mostra tutti i problemi che era facile nascondere prima.
Se si portano i figli nel lettone invece che considerarlo luogo esclusivo della coppia, semplicemente si fa una valutazione per cui in quel momento la coppia non è più fondamentale per entrambi o per uno dei due. Nostra figlia ha sempre avuto il suo letto per anni e per anni abbiamo fatto sesso, magari non nella maniera più spontanea e incandescente per evitare di svegliare chi dormiva nella stanza accanto, per anni ci siamo abbracciati ogni notte, ci siamo ritrovati a scaldarci.
Non è servito a ripararci da tutti i problemi, che sono arrivati comunque.
Qualcosa in noi, nel nostro rapporto non era compiuto e maturo.

Non tutto in noi era solido e l'accumularsi di problemi ci ha resi fragili.


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Schemattizzando:
> - per me l'articolo è rivolto a quelle mamme che una volta diventate tali in sostanza "non vedono più altro che il loro pargoletto"
> le cause  per me sono due:
> 1- intrinseca, in quanto la maternità come evento per la prosecuzione della specie fa ragionare alcune donne come fossimo all'età della pietra
> ...


La seconda è molto diffusa, a quel che ho potuto rilevare come esperienza personale.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Schemattizzando:
> - per me l'articolo è rivolto a quelle mamme che una volta diventate tali in sostanza "non vedono più altro che il loro pargoletto"
> le cause  per me sono due:
> 1- intrinseca, in quanto la maternità come evento per la prosecuzione della specie fa ragionare alcune donne come fossimo all'età della pietra
> ...


Curiosa delle tue percentuali. Poi ti dico le mie


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'articolo dà dei consigli, come se questi si potessero estendere universalmente a tutte le situazioni.
> Non spiega nulla.
> *Dice una cosa che è spontanea per qualsiasi coppia che abbia basi solide. *
> Il problema è che secondo me l'arrivo dei figli mette in mostra tutti i problemi che era facile nascondere prima.
> ...


Primo grassetto: i casi sono due, o ci sono l'80% di coppie con basi non solide, e allora mi domando perchè si decide di fare un figlio, oppure le motivazioni sono altre
Secondo grassetto: Dillo a me


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: i casi sono due, o ci sono l'80% di coppie con basi non solide, e allora mi domando perchè si decide di fare un figlio, oppure le motivazioni sono altre
> Secondo grassetto: Dillo a me


Quoto .....anzi alzerei istintivamente la percentuale al 90%


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Primo grassetto: i casi sono due, o ci sono l'80% di coppie con basi non solide, e allora mi domando perchè si decide di fare un figlio, oppure le motivazioni sono altre
> Secondo grassetto: Dillo a me


Non so darti una risposta in termini statistici, ma potrei dire che sì, sono tante le coppie che non hanno basi solide.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Curiosa delle tue percentuali. Poi ti dico le mie


prima pensavo ad un 70% per la cause intrinseca...... adesso l'ho drasticamente fatta scendere sotto al 50 %


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> prima pensavo ad un 70% per la cause intrinseca...... adesso l'ho drasticamente fatta scendere sotto al 50 %


Io 70/75% confermo, l'accendo ed è la mia risposta definitiva


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non so darti una risposta in termini statistici, ma potrei dire che sì, sono tante le coppie che non hanno basi solide.


Il tutto crolla quando si crede che sia la famiglia del mulino. È tendere ma non ci si arriva mai, un po’ meno di ideali un po’ più di raziocinio . QB


----------



## iosolo (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Schemattizzando:
> - per me l'articolo è rivolto a quelle mamme che una volta diventate tali in sostanza "non vedono più altro che il loro pargoletto"
> le cause  per me sono due:
> 1- intrinseca, in quanto la maternità come evento per la prosecuzione d*ella specie fa ragionare alcune donne come fossimo all'età della pietra*
> ...


Che vuol dire età della pietra?
Forse dovremmo partire da qui. 
Non amo nemmeno quei genitori che credono di essere due single senza responsabilità e impegni e che scaricano su nonni, istituzioni o babysitter il loro ruolo. 
I genitori siamo noi, c'è da trovare il giusto equilibrio, tra tutte le necessità della famiglia. Insieme se siamo una coppia sana. 

Io ho ammesso che i bambini a un certo punto sono diventati il mio nascondiglio ma mi nascondevo in loro perchè le cose già non funzionavano. 
Perchè finchè le cose vanno bene è normale che la coppia regga... ha tutto. Però scoprire che la coppia non regge alla prima folata di vento, alla mancanza di tempo, alla mancanza di spazi, alle piccole incomprensioni allora davvero quello che avevi era ben poca cosa. 

Non mi piace l'idea che un compagno, anche se questo è il padre, venga prima dei miei figli, anche se logicamente non siamo in una specie di gara, ma verso i miei figli io ho una responsabilità diversa, un ruolo diverso. 
Un ruolo che è imprescindibile da qualsiasi altro. 

Forse anch'io sono all'antica, giusto?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero i figli in quanti staremo qua?!
> Credo nella medesima percentuale.
> Non sono i figli che rompono gli equilibri, è la vita e i suoi cambiamenti.
> Una malattia, un lavoro che manca... un evento traumatico.
> ...


Anzi ne dovrebbe essere rafforzato.
Se ciò non avviene è perché il rapporto di coppia viene visto in modo immaturo e come totalmente gratificante.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Che vuol dire età della pietra?
> Forse dovremmo partire da qui.
> Non amo nemmeno quei genitori che credono di essere due single senza responsabilità e impegni e che scaricano su nonni, istituzioni o babysitter il loro ruolo.
> I genitori siamo noi, c'è da trovare il giusto equilibrio, tra tutte le necessità della famiglia. Insieme se siamo una coppia sana.
> ...


Non sono totalmente d'accordo
Non è una folata di vento una coppia che diventa famiglia e smette di essere coppia.
Poi certo dipende dalle priorità
Io ho desidetato una coppia e l'essere una coppia legata da sentimenti profondi ha fatto nascere in me il desiderio di un figlio che non sarebbe forse mai nato senza i sentimenti che mi legavano a mio marito
Avere un figlio e poi il secondo non mi ha mai fatto dimenticare che la mia prima priorità era essere una coppia. La famiglia non ha sostituito o diminuito il desiderio di essere coppia.
Che non vuol dire fregarsene dei figli, ma per me ha significato non interrompere, mettere in pausa o non so come definirlo il nostro essere coppia.
Se avuto un figlio mi fossi concentrata solo o soprattutto sul figlio, escludendo mio marito o dimenticandomi il nostro essere coppia per me è molto più di una folata di vento.
Ma probabilmente dipende dalle aspettative che si hanno che dovrebbero essere le stesse per entrambi


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anzi ne dovrebbe essere rafforzato.
> Se ciò non avviene è perché il rapporto di coppia viene visto in modo immaturo e come totalmente gratificante.


Io credo che ci si scelga secondo dei parametri e questi in tanti casi vengono prima della persona.
Quando la persona non rispetta più i parametri iniziali, anche solo in conseguenza di un mutamento come può essere la nascita di un figlio che obbliga a ridefinire gli spazi di vita personali e di coppia, si va in crisi.
Se io scelgo la persona ella sarà sempre la mia ragione principale, anche dovesse diventare madre, vecchia, malata o quant'altro.
Se io scelgo invece quello che rappresenta in quel momento quella persona, quando viene a mancare la coppia andrà in crisi.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Che vuol dire età della pietra?
> Forse dovremmo partire da qui.
> Non amo nemmeno quei genitori che credono di essere due single senza responsabilità e impegni e che scaricano su nonni, istituzioni o babysitter il loro ruolo.
> I genitori siamo noi, c'è da trovare il giusto equilibrio, tra tutte le necessità della famiglia. Insieme se siamo una coppia sana.
> ...


Età della pietra nel senso che la prosecuzione della specie diventa assolutamente prioritaria rispetto a qualsiasi altra considerazione. Quando l'attaccamento alla prole rischia la morbosità, quando una donna comincia a pensare che l'unica sua missione sia quella di essere madre ( altrettanto pericoloso quando si considera solo moglie e giustifica la propria esistenza in funzione di chi gli sta accanto)

Ma sono ruoli diversi, e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.....è inutile che ti attacchi a leggere l'articolo solo in maniera provocatoria


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo
> Non è una folata di vento una coppia che diventa famiglia e smette di essere coppia.
> Poi certo dipende dalle priorità
> Io ho desidetato una coppia e l'essere una coppia legata da sentimenti profondi ha fatto nascere in me il desiderio di un figlio che non sarebbe forse mai nato senza i sentimenti che mi legavano a mio marito
> ...


quotatoti.....


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Età della pietra nel senso che la prosecuzione della specie diventa assolutamente prioritaria rispetto a qualsiasi altra considerazione. Quando l'attaccamento alla prole rischia la morbosità, *quando una donna comincia a pensare che l'unica sua missione sia quella di essere madre* ( altrettanto pericoloso quando si considera solo moglie e giustifica la propria esistenza in funzione di chi gli sta accanto)
> 
> Ma sono ruoli diversi, e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.....è inutile che ti attacchi a leggere l'articolo solo in maniera provocatoria


Perché no, se accanto a ha un uomo che condivide il suo stesso obiettivo?
Se, come capita, ne ha uno che non lo fa, probabilmente quella coppia è nata ingannandosi già da prima dei figli.
Che certe visioni le si dovrebbero aver capite e definite già prima di far figli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2017)

Come scrissi in un mio bellissimo (modestamente ) thread in Famiglia e figlio  “separarsi per i figli”, fa parte dell’essere genitori offrire un modello di coppia valido, solidale, amoroso, affettuoso, paritario, rispettoso e che fa percepire l’importanza di tutto questo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che ci si scelga secondo dei parametri e questi in tanti casi vengono prima della persona.
> Quando la persona non rispetta più i parametri iniziali, anche solo in conseguenza di un mutamento come può essere la nascita di un figlio che obbliga a ridefinire gli spazi di vita personali e di coppia, si va in crisi.
> Se io scelgo la persona ella sarà sempre la mia ragione principale, anche dovesse diventare madre, vecchia, malata o quant'altro.
> Se io scelgo invece quello che rappresenta in quel momento quella persona, quando viene a mancare la coppia andrà in crisi.


I parametri secondo i quali ha scelto l’altro non sono sempre espliciti, anche perché non sono sempre consapevoli.
Se uno dei due ha cercato nel partner un sostituto del genitore, si troverà spiazzato e si sentirà messo da parte oltre la realtà, semplicemente perché quel partner è davvero diventato genitore, ma del vero figlio ed è a questo che inevitabilmente dovrà dare la priorità, in quanto inetto.


----------



## iosolo (13 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Età della pietra nel senso che la prosecuzione della specie diventa assolutamente prioritaria rispetto a qualsiasi altra considerazione. *Quando l'attaccamento alla prole rischia la morbosità, *quando una donna comincia a pensare che l'unica sua missione sia quella di essere madre ( altrettanto pericoloso quando si considera solo moglie e giustifica la propria esistenza in funzione di chi gli sta accanto)
> 
> Ma sono ruoli diversi, e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.....è inutile che ti attacchi a leggere l'articolo solo in maniera provocatoria


Fammi esempi concreti nella quotidianità. 
Non capisco se il mio equilibrio di essere madre e moglie corrisponde al tuo oppure tu lo vedi completamente sbilanciato.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Fammi esempi concreti nella quotidianità.
> Non capisco se il mio equilibrio di essere madre e moglie corrisponde al tuo oppure tu lo vedi completamente sbilanciato.


Non lasciarli mai a nessuno
Dedicare tutto il tempo libero a loro
Non avere momenti da cui loro sono esclusi
Se calo la cosa nella mia quotidianità guardandomi intorno penso a queste cose
Dare loro abitudini che portano alla necessità di una nostra presenza costante


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no, se accanto a ha un uomo che condivide il suo stesso obiettivo?
> Se, come capita, ne ha uno che non lo fa, probabilmente quella coppia è nata ingannandosi già da prima dei figli.
> Che certe visioni le si dovrebbero aver capite e definite già prima di far figli.


Allora chiamiamoli amorevoli ( verso i figli) riproduttori e chiudiamola qui.



iosolo ha detto:


> Fammi esempi concreti nella quotidianità.
> Non capisco se il mio equilibrio di essere madre e moglie corrisponde al tuo oppure tu lo vedi completamente sbilanciato.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lasciarli mai a nessuno
> Dedicare tutto il tempo libero a loro
> Non avere momenti da cui loro sono esclusi
> Se calo la cosa nella mia quotidianità guardandomi intorno penso a queste cose
> Dare loro abitudini che portano alla necessità di una nostra presenza costante


Nocciola ha fatto dei buoni esempi....si potrebbe aggiungere "essere la sola a sapere qual'è il loro bene", "farsi carico di tutte le loro necessità per incapacità altrui".....poi ne penso altri


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *I parametri secondo i quali ha scelto l’altro non sono sempre espliciti, anche perché non sono sempre consapevoli.
> *Se uno dei due ha cercato nel partner un sostituto del genitore, si troverà spiazzato e si sentirà messo da parte oltre la realtà, semplicemente perché quel partner è davvero diventato genitore, ma del vero figlio ed è a questo che inevitabilmente dovrà dare la priorità, in quanto inetto.


Sì, il problema è anche questo.
Il fatto che i parametri non siano espliciti complica ulteriormente le cose.
Una persona ben strutturata, matura, equilibrata sceglie la persona. Ne viene attratta. E' disposta a condividerne le sorti negli anni, con i cambiamenti che ne conseguiranno, affinando i sentimenti.
Un tempo i matrimoni duravano di più perché la persona era praticamente imposta: alle prime difficoltà dovevi trovare una soluzione, non andartene. Ti insegnavano a cercare le soluzioni fin da quando eri bambino.
Io ho la sensazione che la popolazione attuale sia invece composta sempre più da adolescenti in età matura o se vogliamo, da adulti per caso. Tesi a rappresentare teatrini in cui le persone interpretano un ruolo definito, in pratica un mondo di potenziali registi. Pronti a fuggire alle prime difficoltà o alle prime delusioni, eternamente disposti a mettersi al centro delle attenzioni degli altri per definire se stessi (basta pensare al successo dei selfie, soprattutto in campo femminile, a tutte le età), incapaci di adattarsi o di essere consapevoli non solo delle proprie esigenze ma anche di quelle degli altri.
Ricordo anni fa l'apologia della fuga sempre al centro di alcuni film di Salvatores, ma gran parte della cultura mediatica degli ultimi decenni ha promosso modelli individualisti. Sono anni che viene proposto un sistema di valori che prevede la fuga dalle responsabilità, la definizione di un io contrapposto al noi della comunità, fino ad arrivare agli influencer odierni che propongono modelli estetizzanti e nulla più, in cui sono i cappelli azzurri o verdi a fare la differenza di quella che è una messa in scena di sé avvertita ormai come esigenza dalla massa.
Mia figlia ha delle amiche che mandano messaggi a Chiara Ferragni, per dire, come se fosse una persona del loro mondo. E' un modello per loro.
Non mi stupisco che l'80% dei matrimoni vada in vacca quando arrivano i figli: è il momento in cui le esigenze di un individuo per sopravvivere e crescere diventano prioritarie rispetto alle nostre, almeno nei primi anni.
E se ci siamo sposati per essere al centro delle attenzioni del coniuge, per passare il sabato sera al ristorante o i weekend a dormire fino a mezzogiorno e adoriamo essere scopati selvaggiamente tutte le notti, dopo un anno passato a infilare bavaglini e tutine sporchi di vomito in lavatrice ci sentiamo a pezzi (estremizzo per far comprendere il concetto). E un po' messi da parte. 
Inaspettatamente.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lasciarli mai a nessuno
> Dedicare tutto il tempo libero a loro
> Non avere momenti da cui loro sono esclusi
> Se calo la cosa nella mia quotidianità guardandomi intorno penso a queste cose
> Dare loro abitudini che portano alla necessità di una nostra presenza costante





ermik ha detto:


> Allora chiamiamoli amorevoli ( verso i figli) riproduttori e chiudiamola qui.
> Nocciola ha fatto dei buoni esempi....si potrebbe aggiungere "essere la sola a sapere qual'è il loro bene", "farsi carico di tutte le loro necessità per incapacità altrui".....poi ne penso altri


L'equilibrio sta sempre nel mezzo.
Si è genitori in due e nessuno dovrebbe sentirsi più genitore dell'altro.
Si è sempre coppia e si dovrebbe insegnare ai figli a dormire da soli.
Ad abituarsi agli spazi dove la coppia ha cura di sé senza che i figli si sentano esclusi o ne soffrano.
I figli hanno comunque sempre bisogno dei genitori quando sono piccoli per sopravvivere e con gli anni per crescere.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

“Si fanno pochissimi figli, che non si vedono crescere. Il che può ingenerare una serie di conseguenze importanti. I pochi figli che non si vedono crescere sono, in quanto pochi  – i depositari unici di una immortalità, di una eredità identitaria che è enorme e pesante per loro, unitamente, in quanto pochi, sono oggetto di una attenzione mentale abnorme e ipertrofica (ah la retorica del _tempo di qualità!_) e allo stesso tempo in quanto costantemente lontani vissuti come minacciosi, segreti, antagonisti, misteriosi, giudicanti. Lavorare tanto rende l’idea del fare i figli onerosissima, ed emotivamente insostenibile, un secondo complicato lavoro oltre il lavoro, un onere terribile, una prova insormontabile. La qualità di un _essere con_ è sostituita con una serie di garanzie prestazionali, che renderanno il poco _essere con_ avanzato oggetto di sinistre proiezioni. *Sui figli in questo modo aumentano gli investimenti narcisistici, le richieste prestazionali, il tutto in un lessico che elude completamente le categorie del desiderio, del piacere, dello stare bene facendo bene delle cose*, ma che invece si incistano sempre di più sul dimostrarsi capaci, sull’assecondare dimostrazioni di status, sul compensare con la prestazione ciò che non si ottiene per altri canali.”
Scrive una psicoterapeuta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

Siamo in una cultura narcisistica e c’è chi ricerca gratificazioni nel partner e chi nei figli, comunque ricercando uno specchio gratificante che ci dica che siamo i più belli del reame.
Credo che ognuno potrebbe farsi un semplice auto esame. Se soffre quando sente definire bella o sexy o intelligente o simpatica o competente sul lavoro un’altra persona o anche solo se si sente “perdente” in chiacchiere da bar o da forum, deve riconoscere di soffrire di narcisismo come un bimbo egocentrico che vuole essere il primo a essere ascoltato e guardato. 
Questo bisogno narcisistico non può esistere senza creare frustrazione in una vita famigliare.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in una cultura narcisistica e c’è chi ricerca gratificazioni nel partner e chi nei figli, comunque ricercando uno specchio gratificante che ci dica che siamo i più belli del reame.
> Credo che ognuno potrebbe farsi un semplice auto esame. Se soffre quando sente definire bella o sexy o intelligente o simpatica o competente sul lavoro un’altra persona o anche solo se si sente “perdente” in chiacchiere da bar o da forum, deve riconoscere di soffrire di narcisismo come un bimbo egocentrico che vuole essere il primo a essere ascoltato e guardato.
> Questo bisogno narcisistico non può esistere senza creare frustrazione in una vita famigliare.


Mi dispiace  che hai provato tutto questo.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Si fanno pochissimi figli, che non si vedono crescere. Il che può ingenerare una serie di conseguenze importanti. I pochi figli che non si vedono crescere sono, in quanto pochi  – i depositari unici di una immortalità, di una eredità identitaria che è enorme e pesante per loro, unitamente, in quanto pochi, sono oggetto di una attenzione mentale abnorme e ipertrofica (ah la retorica del _tempo di qualità!_) e allo stesso tempo in quanto costantemente lontani vissuti come minacciosi, segreti, antagonisti, misteriosi, giudicanti. Lavorare tanto rende l’idea del fare i figli onerosissima, ed emotivamente insostenibile, un secondo complicato lavoro oltre il lavoro, un onere terribile, una prova insormontabile. La qualità di un _essere con_ è sostituita con una serie di garanzie prestazionali, che renderanno il poco _essere con_ avanzato oggetto di sinistre proiezioni. *Sui figli in questo modo aumentano gli investimenti narcisistici, le richieste prestazionali, il tutto in un lessico che elude completamente le categorie del desiderio, del piacere, dello stare bene facendo bene delle cose*, ma che invece si incistano sempre di più sul dimostrarsi capaci, sull’assecondare dimostrazioni di status, sul compensare con la prestazione ciò che non si ottiene per altri canali.”
> Scrive una psicoterapeuta.


Mi sembra un'analisi concreta.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in una cultura narcisistica e c’è chi ricerca gratificazioni nel partner e chi nei figli, comunque ricercando uno specchio gratificante che ci dica che siamo i più belli del reame.
> Credo che ognuno potrebbe farsi un semplice auto esame. Se soffre quando sente definire bella o sexy o intelligente o simpatica o competente sul lavoro un’altra persona o anche solo se si sente “perdente” in chiacchiere da bar o da forum, deve riconoscere di soffrire di narcisismo come un bimbo egocentrico che vuole essere il primo a essere ascoltato e guardato.
> Questo bisogno narcisistico non può esistere senza creare frustrazione in una vita famigliare.


Vero, anche se io introdurrei a questo punto il concetto di "invidia".
L'invidia verso chi ha di più e è maggiormente stimato o gode di più attenzioni o spunta la vittoria.
Bisognerebbe imparare a essere sconfitti, accettare che questo faccia parte della vita.
Ne stavo parlando ieri sera con mia figlia, che non vuole partecipare alle gare di matematica per le quali è stata scelta.
La sconfitta fa parte del gioco, ma bisogna comunque parteciparvi, cercare di dare il meglio di sé, comprendere i propri limiti e soprattutto accettarli, ma mai evitare il confronto, quando è possibile.
La paura del confronto è il terrore di essere sconfitti. Ma non si può sempre vincere e quasi sempre giocare è l'esperienza che arricchisce indipendentemente dal risultato.
Io non sono invidioso, ma temo l'invidia, è qualcosa che fa male, per cui tendo a sostenere un basso profilo.
Una persona in pace con sé stessa non è invidiosa: io riconosco di esserlo stato quando sono stato tradito.
Infatti stavo male.
A volte anche i genitori sono invidiosi dei figli.
E' la cosa più terribile quando la subisci.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vero, anche se io introdurrei a questo punto il concetto di "invidia".
> L'invidia verso chi ha di più e è maggiormente stimato o gode di più attenzioni o spunta la vittoria.
> Bisognerebbe imparare a essere sconfitti, accettare che questo faccia parte della vita.
> Ne stavo parlando ieri sera con mia figlia, che non vuole partecipare alle gare di matematica per le quali è stata scelta.
> ...


Anche la gelosia tra fratelli può segnare.


----------



## iosolo (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lasciarli mai a nessuno
> Dedicare tutto il tempo libero a loro
> Non avere momenti da cui loro sono esclusi
> Se calo la cosa nella mia quotidianità guardandomi intorno penso a queste cose
> Dare loro abitudini che portano alla necessità di unanostra presenza costante


*Ma loro hanno bisogno della nostra presenza costante.* 
Considerando soprattutto che lavorando, siamo fuori casa per circa 10 ore al giorno. 
La sera, i weekend, i miei ritagli di tempo devono essere equamente distribuiti: amici, famiglia, coppia e figli, ma se devo scegliere, perchè ne sono costretta, la mia attenzione primaria dovrà essere per i figli... che per la loro natura hanno necessità imprescindibili e giustificate. 

La coppia è un po' sacrificata?! Purtroppo si. Non deve essere certo dimenticata ma non può avere le stesse attenzioni che gli davo prima. Però è un percorso in cui si arriva in due, dopo forse aver maturato una certa consapevolezza e quindi dovrebbe resistere, e se è una coppia solida, resiste, trova altri equilibri, stringe i denti e probabilmente ne raccoglierà anche i frutti. 

La genetorialità è qualcosa che riguarda profondamente il nostro essere,  è difficile trovare dei compromessi perchè si vanno a toccare delle  corde che parlano tanto di noi. Di chi eravamo, di quello che siamo e  quello in cui crediamo.
Per questo dovremmo partire dalle stesse basi almeno. 

Io su certe cose non avrei ceduto. Cedere significava perdere una parte di me. In qualcosa in cui io credevo, era rinnegare una parte di me. 

Mi vengono in mente degli esempi: 
io ho allattato mio figlio ad esempio, con allattamento a richiesta, che richiede tempi e "sacrifici" ulteriori, chiamiamoli così, ma non avrei mai accettato che il mio compagno mi chiedesse di non farlo perchè questo sacrificava i nostri spazi. 
Mi chiedi di portarli al centro estivo mentre noi facciamo le vacanze in Sardegna, dove i bimbi potrebbero tranquillamente stare, ad esempio non esiste, almeno non al momento, non ora che sono così piccoli. 

E non cedo. Non cedo perchè accontentare la coppia mi farebbe perdere la mia indiviualità. Dovremmo trovare un altra strada, un altro modo. Un altro percorso. 

Che la mia coppia non ha resistito, ha solo dimostrato, che non  eravamo forti e no che la tempesta è stata troppo violenta.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Ma loro hanno bisogno della nostra presenza costante.*
> Considerando soprattutto che lavorando, siamo fuori casa per circa 10 ore al giorno.
> La sera, i weekend, i miei ritagli di tempo devono essere equamente distribuiti: amici, famiglia, coppia e figli, ma se devo scegliere, perchè ne sono costretta, la mia attenzione primaria dovrà essere per i figli... che per la loro natura hanno necessità imprescindibili e giustificate.
> 
> ...


Hanno bisogno della nostra presenza, non deve essere necessariamente (parlo per me) totalitaria
Mai pensato di andare in vacanza e lasciarli al centro estivo
Ma li ho lasciati per 1/2 weekend all'anno ai nonni per godermi mio marito. Magari dopo aver fatto una vacanza lunga con loro. E non era un favore che facevo a lui ma una cosa che faceva piacere in primis  a me.
Cenavo con loro tutte le sere. Una sera al mese cenavano dai nonni e io mi concedevo la mia serata di coppia.
Mio marito non mi ha mai chiesto di rinuniciare a nulla per lui, ripeto, per me era naturale conservare spazi con l'uomo che amavo e non mi sono mai sentita in colpa verso i miei figli.
Ora sono grandi e quindi non ho più di questi problemi. Stanno più volentieri da soli o con gli amici che con noi. Giustamente direi.


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno bisogno della nostra presenza, non deve essere necessariamente (parlo per me) totalitaria
> Mai pensato di andare in vacanza e lasciarli al centro estivo
> Ma li ho lasciati per 1/2 weekend all'anno ai nonni per godermi mio marito. Magari dopo aver fatto una vacanza lunga con loro. E non era un favore che facevo a lui ma una cosa che faceva piacere in primis  a me.
> Cenavo con loro tutte le sere. Una sera al mese cenavano dai nonni e io mi concedevo la mia serata di coppia.
> ...


Mi sembra corretto.
:up:


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la gelosia tra fratelli può segnare.


Sì, se è vista come conquista del genitore.
Tipico il caso della figlia che tenta di sedurre il padre per conquistarsi le attenzione a discapito delle sorelle.
Da adulta seguirà lo stesso schema con gli uomini in genere.


----------



## iosolo (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno bisogno della nostra presenza, non deve essere necessariamente (parlo per me) totalitaria
> Mai pensato di andare in vacanza e lasciarli al centro estivo
> Ma li ho lasciati per 1/2 weekend all'anno ai nonni per godermi mio marito. Magari dopo aver fatto una vacanza lunga con loro. E non era un favore che facevo a lui ma una cosa che faceva piacere in primis  a me.
> Cenavo con loro tutte le sere. Una sera al mese cenavano dai nonni e io mi concedevo la mia serata di coppia.
> ...


Infatti questo era il vostro equilibrio. 
Guarda che se mi dicevi che preferirevi andare in vacanza e lasciare il figlio dai nonni non pensavo che eri una "cattiva madre". Ho amiche, care amiche, che lo fanno constantemente. 
E' il loro modo di vedere la maternità che comprendo ma che non mi appartiene. 

Per questo dico che ogni coppia ha un equilibrio e che certe scelte e tu in realtà non hai fatto della coppia la tua priorità, non l'hai solo dimenticata che è diverso. 

Una cena fuori, un weekend ogni tanto è una cosa diversa... è l'eccezione. 
Ma se c'è l'eccezione è perchè la regola è un altra.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Infatti questo era il vostro equilibrio.
> Guarda che se mi dicevi che preferirevi andare in vacanza e lasciare il figlio dai nonni non pensavo che eri una "cattiva madre". Ho amiche, care amiche, che lo fanno constantemente.
> E' il loro modo di vedere la maternità che comprendo ma che non mi appartiene.
> 
> ...


L'equilibrio però viene a mancare nel momento in cui la nascita di un figlio porta te (generico) mamma a vivere solo in sua funzione e la stessa cosa non avviene per il padre.
Non è di questo che stiamo "discutendo"?
Possiamo anche capovolgere la cosa. Non è che diventando madre sarei stata contenta se mio marito si fosse dimenticato i nostri spazi eh


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hanno bisogno della nostra presenza, non deve essere necessariamente (parlo per me) totalitaria
> Mai pensato di andare in vacanza e lasciarli al centro estivo
> Ma li ho lasciati per 1/2 weekend all'anno ai nonni per godermi mio marito. Magari dopo aver fatto una vacanza lunga con loro. *E non era un favore che facevo a lui ma una cosa che faceva piacere in primis  a me.*
> Cenavo con loro tutte le sere. Una sera al mese cenavano dai nonni e io mi concedevo la mia serata di coppia.
> ...


d'accordo su tutto.
Sul neretto, faccio l'avvocato del diavolo, quanto questo ha inciso sulla coppia.
Voglio dire quanto hai scelto per piacere a te stessa, senza guardare troppo la necessità di tuo marito.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> d'accordo su tutto.
> Sul neretto, faccio l'avvocato del diavolo, quanto questo ha inciso sulla coppia.
> Voglio dire quanto hai scelto per piacere a te stessa, senza guardare troppo la necessità di tuo marito.


Ho scelto sicuramente perchè faceva piacere a me ed era quello che mi sembrava più logico proprio perchè per entrambi la coppia è sempre stata al centro, ma certa che era anche un suo desiderio. 
Anche perchè non si è mai lamentato, anzi. E non sai quanto gli roda questo ora 
Ammetto che non ho saputo cosa fosse il desiderio di maternità finchè non ho avuto un rapporto più che solido con lui.


----------



## iosolo (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'equilibrio però viene a mancare nel momento in cui la nascita di un figlio porta te (generico) mamma a vivere solo in sua funzione e la stessa cosa non avviene per il padre. Non è di questo che stiamo "discutendo"? Possiamo anche capovolgere la cosa. Non è che diventando madre sarei stata contenta se mio marito si fosse dimenticato i nostri spazi eh


  Stiamo parlendo di equilibrio.  Che vuol dire che io vivo in sua funzione??? E' appunto questo il succo.  Il mio  equilibrio può essere simile o non simile al tuo, conosco poche mamme che vivono solo per i figli.   Tra andare un giorno dal parrucchiere e tre sere a settimana in palestra però c'è un mare.  Tu dove ti collochi?! Tuo marito dove si colloca?   Se mio marito una volta padre decide che tre volte a settimana va in palestra lasciandomi a casa con i figli perchè lui ha bisogno dei suoi spazi dopo aver lavorato tutto il giorno, per me non c'è equilibrio.  Così vale anche con i momenti della coppia.   Se una cena fuori ogni tanto la trovo un buon equilibrio e lui mi chiede che i bambini invece devono mangiare prima perchè lui non vuole rotture di palle mentre mangia non lo trovo un buon equilibrio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scelto sicuramente perchè faceva piacere a me ed era quello che mi sembrava più logico proprio perchè per entrambi la coppia è sempre stata al centro, ma certa che era anche un suo desiderio.
> Anche perchè non si è mai lamentato, anzi. E non sai quanto gli roda questo ora
> Ammetto che non ho saputo cosa fosse il desiderio di maternità finchè non ho avuto un rapporto più che solido con lui.


mi chiedevo solo, se ad un certo punto degli spazi che si sono ricavati in coppia, diventino singoli.
Anche fisicamente. Si ritaglia più spazio solo per se stessi che non per la coppia. 
Quindi si esce con gli amici, mentre l'altro si occupa della famiglia e questo con una bilancia in disequilibrio su uno dei due, che di conseguenza si "sacrifica" per la famiglia (inteso figli), perchè vede delle necessità che l'altro non nota.
Non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Stiamo parlendo di equilibrio.  Che vuol dire che io vivo in sua funzione??? E' appunto questo il succo.  Il mio  equilibrio può essere simile o non simile al tuo, conosco poche mamme che vivono solo per i figli.   Tra andare un giorno dal parrucchiere e tre sere a settimana in palestra però c'è un mare.  Tu dove ti collochi?! Tuo marito dove si colloca?   Se mio marito una volta padre decide che tre volte a settimana va in palestra lasciandomi a casa con i figli perchè lui ha bisogno dei suoi spazi dopo aver lavorato tutto il giorno, per me non c'è equilibrio.  Così vale anche con i momenti della coppia.   Se una cena fuori ogni tanto la trovo un buon equilibrio e lui mi chiede che i bambini invece devono mangiare prima perchè lui non vuole rotture di palle mentre mangia non lo trovo un buon equilibrio.


Il discorso era in generale non riferito a te
Io so di mamme che nati i figli non hanno più avuto una vita di coppia. E ne conosco tante che non hanno mai lasciato i figli nemmeno una sera fino all'adolescenza. E non è sbagliato se hai sposato chi condivide questo modo di essere genitori. Per me non era fattibile.
Se invece l'altro vorrebbe la "sana" (secondo me) via di mezzo e tu gliela neghi qualcosa rischia di rompersi.
Non so dove mi colloco io. 
Ripeto ho sempre avuto la mia sera di coppia, diciamo una volta al mese e i miei 1 o 2 week all'anno. Mettiamoci anche una domenica ogni 2/3 mesi
Per il resto stavamo con i figli e sicuramente ci siamo ritagliati dei momenti solo miei lasciando a lui i figli o solo suoi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi chiedevo solo, se ad un certo punto degli spazi che si sono ricavati in coppia, diventino singoli.
> Anche fisicamente. Si ritaglia più spazio solo per se stessi che non per la coppia.
> Quindi si esce con gli amici, mentre l'altro si occupa della famiglia e questo con una bilancia in disequilibrio su uno dei due, che di conseguenza si "sacrifica" per la famiglia (inteso figli), perchè vede delle necessità che l'altro non nota.
> Non so se mi sono spiegata


Io ho sempre avuto spazi miei e anche lui.
Sicuramente ho sempre prediletto spazi di coppia a spazi singoli. 
Da qualche anno (diciamo dopo un paio d'anni dall'inzio della crisi) sicuramente io mi sono ritagliata molti più spazi solo miei ma i figli sono grandi quindi dall'altra parte questo non ha portato alcun sacrificio


----------



## patroclo (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Ma loro hanno bisogno della nostra presenza costante.*
> ..........................


ma non è che hai qualche senso di colpa nei confronti dei tuoi figli? ....un senso di inadeguatezza?


----------



## iosolo (14 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ma non è che hai qualche senso di colpa nei confronti dei tuoi figli? ....un senso di inadeguatezza?


No, che assurdità. Sarei curiosa del motivo per cui fai una affermazione tanto assurda.


----------



## patroclo (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> No, che assurdità. Sarei curiosa del motivo per cui fai una affermazione tanto assurda.


La mia era una domanda non un'affermazione. Mi sei parsa agitata sull'argomento e questo mi ha acceso qualche lampadina, tutto qua.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> No, che assurdità. Sarei curiosa del motivo per cui fai una affermazione tanto assurda.


Perchè può sembrare che il bisogno di essere presente costantemente sia più tuo che loro. Questo per la tua affermazione.
Io per esempio non credo che i figli abbiano bisogno della nostra presenza costante
Credo che stiano bene anche se non siamo sempre presenti. Certo non lasciati allo sbando


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....alla fine mi sembra una delle prime cause di crisi, da una parte non riconoscere più chi si è sposato e dall'altra rinfacciare di non crescere ed evolversi. Una mia idea me la sono fatta da tempo ma sono curioso di sentire pareri ( possibilmente sinceri). Non è un'accusa di genere, anche qui di storie di donne relegate esclusivamente a ruolo di madre da mariti dalle corte vedute ne abbiamo lette.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.it/yourtango/spiego-marito-sempre-prima-figli_b_7091598.html


Non mi è sembrato un discorso improntato principalmente sulla priorità.

È un discorso relativamente furbo e comunque intelligente. Non si tratta di mettere le esigenze di uno davanti quella degli altri, ma di far sì che queste esigenze non interferiscano pesantemente tra di loro.

Come dire, fare in modo che i figli non eclissino il rapporto col coniuge per una visione di coppia a lungo termine. È qui che sta l'aspetto intelligente, ovvero la capacità di preservare il rapporto in un'ottica che non tralascia il futuro. Lungimiranza, si tratta di questo ed è tipico di quelle persone che hanno la capacità di salvare capre e cavoli.

L'aspetto meno convincente del discorso al limite sarebbe quello per cui non viene tenuto conto del fattore soggettivo rappresentato dal coniuge. Anche se va detto che gli sforzi compiuti per lui, in qualche modo, hanno sempre un risvolto positivo a garanzia che il meccanismo funzioni. Almeno nelle intenzioni.


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> La mia era una domanda non un'affermazione. Mi sei parsa agitata sull'argomento e questo mi ha acceso qualche lampadina, tutto qua.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Perchè può sembrare che il bisogno di essere presente costantemente sia più tuo che loro. Questo per la tua affermazione.
> Io per esempio non credo che i figli abbiano bisogno della nostra presenza costante
> Credo che stiano bene anche se non siamo sempre presenti. Certo non lasciati allo sbando


No, non sono agitata, ma convinta. Convinta perchè avendo subito la "rottura", con il tradimento, quando i miei figli erano molto piccoli è la prima domanda che ti poni... 

Convinta che i figli hanno bisogno di una presenza costante dei genitori, senza delegare ad altri il nostro ruolo. 
Ma probabilmente diciamo un po' le stesse cose, perchè nemmeno io vedo in una cena fuori, un weekend in coppia o altro la mancanza di presenza costante. 
Con presenza costante io parlo della quotidianità. Ed un genitore nella sua quotidianità ha dei tempi diversi da dedicare alla coppia e deve fare i conti, soprattutto quando i bambini sono più piccoli e si lavora entrambi, a sacrificare una parte del proprio tempo per poterci dedicare ai figli. 

Quello che penso è, che se la coppia non riesce a sopravvivere con questi sacrifici credo che sia comunque destinata a fallire, figli o meno. 
La coppia non è un isola felice, è condizionata da mille aspetti della quotidianità, lo stress del lavoro, una malattia, un problema più serio... è lì che si riconosce una vera coppia, quella che rimane in piedi nonostante tutto.


----------



## patroclo (15 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> No, non sono agitata, ma convinta. Convinta perchè avendo subito la "rottura", con il tradimento, quando i miei figli erano molto piccoli è la prima domanda che ti poni...
> 
> Convinta che i figli hanno bisogno di una presenza costante dei genitori, senza delegare ad altri il nostro ruolo.
> Ma probabilmente diciamo un po' le stesse cose, perchè nemmeno io vedo in una cena fuori, un weekend in coppia o altro la mancanza di presenza costante.
> ...


Sostanzialmente non si può non essere d'accordo su tutto, hai fatto una descrizione di buon senso di come dovrebbero andare le cose.... ma purtroppo non è sempre così, non sto dando le responsabilità a uno piuttosto che all'altro, la casistica è molto varia. Nel caso specifico di apertura della discussione si metteva l'accento sull'aspetto della maternità "fraintesa", nulla toglie che ci siano mariti/padri teste di cazzo


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente non si può non essere d'accordo su tutto, hai fatto una descrizione di buon senso di come dovrebbero andare le cose.... ma purtroppo non è sempre così, non sto dando le responsabilità a uno piuttosto che all'altro, la casistica è molto varia. Nel caso specifico di apertura della discussione si metteva l'accento sull'aspetto della maternità "fraintesa", nulla toglie che ci siano mariti/padri teste di cazzo


"Fraintesa" certo che è un buon modo di dirlo. 
Non ho ancora capito bene che intendi per maternità "fraintesa" però ribatto con un altra domanda, quanto invece la paternità cambia la vita di un uomo, come cambia nella sua prospettiva di vita globale, come persona in generale. 
E quanto secondo te influisce sulla coppia?

Perché nel tuo ragionamento sembra che non sia il genitore in generale che cambia nella coppia ma solo la donna.


----------



## patroclo (15 Novembre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> "Fraintesa" certo che è un buon modo di dirlo.
> Non ho ancora capito bene che intendi per maternità "fraintesa" però ribatto con un altra domanda, quanto invece la paternità cambia la vita di un uomo, come cambia nella sua prospettiva di vita globale, come persona in generale.
> E quanto secondo te influisce sulla coppia?
> 
> Perché nel tuo ragionamento sembra che non sia il genitore in generale che cambia nella coppia ma solo la donna.


Di esempi di "maternità fraintesa" te ne sono stati fatti tanti. La paternità non è un sentimento "innato" come la maternità.....se uno è un pirla prima non è che dopo cambia e si responsabilizza. Se una paternità è consapevole per me non si cambia per nulla. Il frugoletto che stringi tra le braccia naturalmente e inevitabilmente ti fa provare emozioni incredibili e ti fa riflettere rispetto ad una scala di valori che inevitabilmente si arricchisce.
Quello che io sostengo è che io e te donna ci siamo scelti, e noi siamo la coppia che ha scelto di generare e crescere figli e noi siamo il pilastro della famiglia, quando sono diventato padre non ho abdicato ad altri ruoli. 
E quando dico che la maternità è "innata", primordiale, penso che veramente ci sia uno sconvolgimento emotivo/ormonale/istintivo che porta le madri a comportarsi in un certo modo con i loro cuccioli....lo trovo un fatto "naturale" che semmai contrasta con qualche millennio di evoluzione. Negli uomini gli istinti primordiali sono altri ( sempre discutibili alla luce dell'evoluzione).
Non mi sono mai sognato di accusare la mia ex di preferire le figlie a me, ma di avermi in qualche modo "fatto fuori" quello si e per me è molto diverso, ed è per questo che io non mi sono mai sentito in competizione con loro.

.....e tutto questo lasciando per un attimo perdere chi invece si rifugia sui figli per evitare il partner.


----------

